# Live rock & bristleworms-strange behaviors



## AWESOME AQUARIUMS (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, it's those nasty fire/ bristleworms! 
I quit buying live rock as bristle worms are very destructive... They will destroy corals, attack sleeping fish, and generally wreak destruction in your tank...too much food is usually blamed for them, but they will increase in size and numbers even if if you don't have excess food, and are an concientious aquariust and keep your tank emmaculate, they will just eat your corals and start hunting your fish,[ especially hippo tangs, as they like to hide under the rock!!] snails,anemones.anything is fair game for them! But your corals/anemonies are especially vulnerable..... I lost a $1200.00 12 inch "show size" red haddonna carpet anemone 5 years ago to them. They managed to get under the anemone and slowly started working on it till it was so torn up it was beyond saving as bacteria started to dissolve the damaged tissue.. Haddonas pack a lethal punch, but since the worms go underneath ,the anemone was helpless..it was gone[ 2 weeks] before i finally figured out what was going on....they retreat into the rock at dawn, and you usually don't have a clue about them as they usually travel under/through the sand/gravel...you can use many types of eradications, but that will usually cause a chemical/bacterial imbalance on the rock, which starts the next phase of problems. Geez, sorry about the long tirade, i hate them lil buggers, can you tell?lol!!!!!!!!!! 
You can get the specialized crabs to work on the population of worms, but they will eat you corals too.... I'm working on an project wherein you take an appropriate sized dried krill, soak it or inject it with antipasa-x solution and put the krill in the bristleworm trap. The idea is that the worms ingest the chemical and will explode..... Anyway, get out your tweezers!!! And watch out for stings from them as some people are allergic... I have seen these worms get to the size of your small finger and as long as 8 inches or more. The live rock is porous, so they have a great "alien" travel ticket!! If you are seeing small ones out, you will find "mama" deep in the rock...it's like an iceburg....................mmm, material for a new sci-fi movie.....lol- cindy @ awesome aquariums


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well a few things here... 1st i have had both in my tank (bristle and fire) with no real side effects... as for then attacking nems mine ate one the other morning so i am very doubtful that a larger nem could not defend itself if it were healthy..... as for LR if you are uncomfortable taking a risk there is always dry rock from places such as Marco rocks that will slowly seed from the sand if you use LS.... i understand a personal bias (we all have them) but i would caution against ranting from personall prespective versus large generalisatoions..it dose not help any one new to the hobby unless there is a fair conversation on the issue


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm curious Cindy, what position are you supporting with this thread? You posted in our articles area, but I'm not sure I see an article here.


----------



## AWESOME AQUARIUMS (Oct 19, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> I'm curious Cindy, what position are you supporting with this thread? You posted in our articles area, but I'm not sure I see an article here.


bearwithfish,pasfur,mattcott,

>pasur,before you judge/question my articles validity, it would be appropriate to prove you even have any tanks at all.. digital pics verifying you have tanks you describe would be appropriate......]
>to all who have judged -my live rock "article"
this article is based on actual experience with LR and corals/ fish,[i have 20 aquariums and 5 breeding pairs of clownfish-] and what experiences other aquariusts will have at some time with live rock- it is informative, humorous, and interesting reading
i have over 7 years experience in the fish industry and 45 years building building cars and at least $40.000.00 documented livestock purchases... i have been to townsville in australia, hq auarium...great barrier reef....... i write automotive articles and travel stories for various automotive web sites...and you are and have what?
cindy wiliams-- ase certified automotive technician-auto customizer/fabricator- owner of awesome aquariums in oregon- 
"judge ye not least ye be judged"


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

AWESOME AQUARIUMS said:


> >pasur,before you judge/question my articles validity, it would be appropriate to prove you even have any tanks at all.. digital pics verifying you have tanks you describe would be appropriate......]


I did not post any information describing tanks in this thread, nor did I question the validity of your post. I asked that you clarify what position you were attempting to communicate with this post. From the read, it is unclear if you are against the use of live rock, or if you are simply warning people to be cautious when handling rock due to the dangerous critters which are often present.

Also, you may have noticed that the entire approach of the team here at TFK is in keeping natural aquariums. Both on the freshwater and saltwater sections of this forum, you will find a focus on creating natural environments. Nearly 100% of our build threads documented in the Picture & Videos Forum are of successful saltwater systems set up using live rock. You certainly have a right to your point of view, however, when stating an opposing point of view it would be appropriate to actually say what it is you support.

As to documentation of my tanks, knock yourself out:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-fowlr-build-21979/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-58-bowfront-build-21969/

I have over 20+ years marine fishkeeping and over 30 years in freshwater. At my peak, I ran a fishroom at home with 48 aquariums, totaling 34 freshwater and 14 marine. This in addition to a 2000 gallon outside water garden/pond. I worked in the industry for 7 years in marine aquatics at a LFS, 3 years in the aquarium maintenance industry part time, and have done private consulting on a referral basis for the last 10 years. I have no experience in the automotive industry, however I have been published in the aquarium industry on a free lance basis. I have served an Advisor on another forum (whose name I will not post for competitive reasons) for 7 years and have been a moderator here at TFK for nearly 2 years.

Mark Lehr
aka Pasfur
Louisville, KY


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wellllll i suppose i should be offended at first glance ...but alas i am not.... to begin with the article reads as a slam on a well documented and widely used part of a home marine system. second i was under the impression that it was written with the intent of opening an intelligent dialog regarding Live rock and potential creatures that live in the rock, and as such an impression moves me to comment i did so... 
now i am not discrediting your ASE certification in any way but honestly what does being able to run diagnostics and perform repair on a motorized vehicle have to do with marine aquariums and there care? 

now as for who i am well hhhhmmmm this could get rather lengthy so i will just hit the highlights 
Brett G. (last name none of any ones business)
graduated from MCLA with a major in psychology and a minor in social work last year
i am a behavior specialist for people with developmental disabilities and formerly for troubled youth
father of three
husband of 1 (for now and forever) 
currently running 1 salt water reef of my own and helping my wife run three fresh water tanks
member of this community for 2 years or so


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Thread closed. Portions of the discussion have been removed to keep the post in tone with the family friendly environment of TFK.


----------

